# MTB Meshomasic SF Sat. 8/8



## Paul (Aug 6, 2009)

Wife's got the SUV for the weekend as she and the kid are doing the big Girl Scout campout. So my ride has to be within pedaling distance as I don't have a rack for my car.

That being said, I'm hitting the Mesh, probably leaving the house by 8 and can meet-up in the depths of the forest at least by 9. (The hill going-in is a real b*tch) 

Anyone innerested? I can give you directions to a good meeting point, and even have some "recovery" brews afterwards.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2009)

I think I can make this. Let me check and get back to you.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2009)

can't make this one, doubt I will get out this weekend.

I should be game for a RAW next week.


----------



## Paul (Aug 6, 2009)

I can probably make a RAW on Wednesday. Tu and Th I'll probably be starting the workday around 3am. Getting to old for this shit...


Still gonna be riding the Mesh tho' Jeffe, you game?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like we'll be going to the bmx races now on Saturday. Will try and shoot for the Wednesday ride.


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2009)

u r all teh suk


That is all.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 8, 2009)

Paul said:


> u r all teh suk
> 
> 
> That is all.



That hurts.................really hurts


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> That hurts.................really hurts



What hurts is my... uh... everything. Did so much ST I'm having a hella timetrying to figure out the miles. It was about 4.5 hours with few short breaks.

Dude, you gotta get in here.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 8, 2009)

Paul said:


> What hurts is my... uh... everything. Did so much ST I'm having a hella timetrying to figure out the miles. It was about 4.5 hours with few short breaks.
> 
> Dude, you gotta get in here.



How about this Wed. or next weekend?


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> How about this Wed. or next weekend?



Should be able to work something out


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2009)

Paul said:


> u r all teh suk
> 
> 
> That is all.



Wish I could have joined you but .. well, it wouldn't have been pretty. Sounds like you had a great time regardless! :beer:


----------



## Paul (Aug 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Wish I could have joined you but .. well, it wouldn't have been pretty. Sounds like you had a great time regardless! :beer:



Thanks, I'll try to get a TR up at some point. Not sure it was pretty one way or the other, at times yes, at times...downright hairy..


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 9, 2009)

Paul said:


> at times...downright hairy..



I like the sound of that...sign me up.


----------

